# Lee's New Brewrig



## leeboy (9/2/09)

Hey guys, just thought that I would post some long overdue pics of my new brewstand and some new equipment. Still some work to be done such as work out how/where to mount my counterflow chiller and hopback and a few other little things like having a connection in the top of the mash so that I can recirc automatically rather than have to hold the inlet. This would also help at sparge if I can work out a sparge arm or sprayer. Anyway huge HUGE thanks to Mark of MHB for his help, advice and fabrication. We HAG's are so lucky to have Mark as a retailer, advisor, fabricator, wall to rebound brew idea's off and even someone who invests into the local all grain brewing community. Personally I'd like to make a big public thanks and am one very happy customer. Great fabrication great ingredients. Perfect homebrew store. Anyway Pictures...


----------



## Offline (9/2/09)

Top stuff Leeboy,

looks similar to my setup

Off'y


----------



## raven19 (9/2/09)

Nice setup indeed. So I gather no brewing for you when it rains?

Or the HLT gets a free top up  

Well done though!


----------



## Steve (9/2/09)

Nice.....do you have to climb up on the shed roof to fill the HLT? Its HUGE


----------



## leeboy (9/2/09)

HLT has a lid/insulation on top also and have used it in the rain but did it all inside the shed. The down side to having all the storage room under the brew level is the height of the HLT. So i have to put the hot water in in about 15L batches. So have to step up onto the frame, have a handy step stool for that though.


----------



## Sully (9/2/09)

Top stuff.

Just a thought as I am going to do this myself, if you're filling the HLT with buckets up and down a step ladder, instead why not try a piece of copper/SS tube with a bent end, similar to a racking cane, fitted on the end of a hose. That way you can just hang it over the edge of the HLT and turn on the tap. save busting your ass carrying buckets up a step ladder.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Steve (9/2/09)

Sully said:


> Top stuff.
> 
> Just a thought as I am going to do this myself, if you're filling the HLT with buckets up and down a step ladder, instead why not try a piece of copper/SS tube with a bent end, similar to a racking cane, fitted on the end of a hose. That way you can just hang it over the edge of the HLT and turn on the tap. save busting your ass carrying buckets up a step ladder.
> 
> ...



Or get one of those big clips like on jumper leads and stick one of your a hose pipe in the HLT and clip it in place. Thats what I do. Bugger carrying buckets up n down all morning!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## leeboy (9/2/09)

I'm actually just going to use the March pump in future to do the work for me. So that I pump it straight in to the HLT and then can just use gravity to fly sparge. I've been floating the mash (filling from the bottom) at dough in though, makes mixing so much easier!


----------



## SJW (9/2/09)

Nice stuff Lee. I will have to come around and see this bad boy in action one day.

Steve


----------



## enoch (9/2/09)

Looks great. March pump is justified just to pump water up to HLT!
Is the burner/boiler resting on the bricks? I always get nervous seeing burners and boiling things up on bricks. If they crack with the heat it's not going to end well.


----------



## schooey (9/2/09)

Good stuff, mate, can't wait to taste more of the fruits of your labour...


----------



## leeboy (9/2/09)

Yeah Burner is on bricks, but only till I pull my finger out and tile it. I have been meaning to reasearch cork too. I know that it is very fire resistant but not sure how it would work in this scenario.


----------



## leeboy (11/2/09)

I'm thinking of tiling the burner 1/3rd of the stand. Has anyone else done this and has there been no problems with cracking tiles etc? Otherwise has anyone else got suggestions?


----------



## schooey (11/2/09)

You could always go with Hebel Panel, or that heat proof fibre cement sheeting... Less work than tiling


----------

